# Guess who saw his 1st snowfall?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

:kittyturn-snow,snow,I love you so!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No pics????

How did he like it?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry to take so long replying. He was actually more thrilled about last night's snowfall! He's currently sitting on his cat tree,bathing,and looking out at the tumbling snowflakes. This morning before I got up,he ran me over to get a better look out the window.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I also think we need some pics of him enjoying the snow!


----------

